# best frog in the world



## sexybrox (May 15, 2008)

RIP whopper

we used to watch frog clips from youtube together 
when you sit on my laptop

you were always listen when i got no one to talk to.

if you only knew how much i love you


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

aww R.I.P little one


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

im sure he knew you loved him very much

rip lil fyoggie xxxxx


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Aww RIP froggie.


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Aww R.I.P little dude


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

RIP sorry for your loss 
ind
xxx


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

sorry mate 
RIP little Froggie 
liam


----------



## -Kyla- (Aug 13, 2008)

I hate it when pets die 
RIP froggy xxx


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. He sounded like a very special frog and friend . RIP


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

R.I.P little froggie


----------

